# Kristen Stewart & Robert Pattinson: Dauer-Zoff?



## beachkini (12 Juni 2012)

​
Über dem Liebesglück der “Twiligh”t-Stars Robert Pattinson (26) und Kristen Stewart (22) ziehen angeblich dunkle Wolken auf. 

Robert Pattinson (“Cosmopolis”) und Kristen Stewart (“Snow White and the Huntsman”) sollen in letzter Zeit häufig aneinandergeraten.

Ein Alleswisser sagte laut der US-Klatschseite “showbizspy.com”: “Sie haben eine schwere Zeit. Sie sind in den vergangenen Monaten beide mit ihren zahlreichen beruflichen Verpflichtungen beschäftigt gewesen und haben sich nur selten gesehen. Aber wenn sie sich sehen, dann streiten sie über Kleinigkeiten.

Kristen hasst es, wenn er sich im Bett mit seinem Handy beschäftigt. Und Rob hasst es, wenn Kristen beim Abendessen SMS schreibt.”

Robert Pattinson und Kristen Stewart sind übrigens schon seit weit über einem Jahr ein Paar. Beide äußern sich aber nicht öffentlich zu diesem Thema. Jedoch wurden die beiden Stars bei ihrem ersten öffentlichen Kuss gesichtet.

Das berühmte Paar war in Cannes zwar getrennt voneinander über den roten Teppich gelaufen, zeigten sich aber später auf einem Balkon während der Premiere von Kirsten Stewarts Streifen “On The Road”. Das medienscheue Pärchen hielt sich eher wohl für unbeobachtet, als sie sich einen zärtlichen Kuss gaben.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...party-cannes-23-5-2012-x116-mq-hq-update.html


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2012)

so what?


----------



## Q (12 Juni 2012)

klar, sie waren da ja auch völlig einsam   :thx:


----------

